# Something fun...three words to describe your cat!!



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Given that there have been so many depressing events in the news lately and that I live in the Northeast where winter is simply refusing to end, I felt like starting something fun! 

Try to describe your cat in three words. Here's mine:

Snickers: handsome, loyal, shy
Pepper: gentle, loving, petite
Pumpkin: diva, bouncy, mischievous

A happy evening to all --


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey, this could be fun 

*Nya* gentle, spoiled, sweet
*Buddy* rambunctious (sp?), cuddly, troublemaker

and I'll even do my cats at my parents house 

*Puss* half-wit, funny, cuddly
*Boots* noble, independent, kisser


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Magnum:* grumpy, loyal and spoiled

*Boomer:* Mysterious, mischievious and independent

*Bumper:* Cuddly, Loving, Sweet

*Scully:* Sweet, Mooch, Kisser


----------



## Flammeche (Feb 26, 2005)

*Flammeche:* petite, energetic, fabulous


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

*Bailey* - furry, grey, incorrigible

*Sammi* - lazy, sweet, bunny-soft


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

Monte- Naked, Loving and hyper!!


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Miles: sweet, spoiled, skittish
Mom: cute, talkative, chunky (in the belly!)
Nico: crazy, cuddly, kissable


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet: gorgeous, curious and spoiled.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Charlie: Doglike, talkative, active
Moses: Gentle, loving, huggable
Mikko: Snuggly, independant, relaxed


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Malcolm: Mellow, Protective, Gentle giant

Ophelia: adventurous, energetic, talkative


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Beeper*: royalty :roll:, independant, lovemuffin

*Scully*: squishy-face, spazzmatic, snugglebug

*Miko*: laidback, monkey, wittle wub :wink:

*Stephanie*: vocal, petite, energizer bunny


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Halifax - Needy, Purrbaby, muffin
Kiley - Loud, talkative, treataholic
Tigger - Quiet, Ancient, Wise


----------



## sabrina (Feb 9, 2005)

Lani - mischievous, curious, intelligent


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Daizy=Mischievous, Loving, Spoiled

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

*Milan* soft, needy, curious
*Addie* independant, sleepy, instigator


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

Kilala = Hyper, demon, baby


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Esprit - Princess, perfect, gorgeous
Scarlet - Angel, happy, thoughtful
Fawkes - Lovebug, teddybear, snuggles


----------



## kattenkindjes (Mar 13, 2005)

Akira: curious, energetic and spoiled

Ozzy: demanding, lazy and cuddly


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Finn - Genius, Unsocial, Handsome

Riley - Chubby, Cute, Humanised

Theo - Flirty, Weird, Chaos!

Mackenzie - Fluffy, Sweet, Smelly


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Baby- curious, cute, two faced


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

You can tell a lot about the cats by the three words chosen... Here's my contribution:

Otis: noisy, timid, kisser
Jazzy: curious, petite, purr-machine
Tiger (since I'm living with him and my parents anyhow...): cuddler, social, aloof


----------



## Ashley (Apr 27, 2004)

Crathes-mean, loyal, crazy
Harley-Prissy, hoochie, snob
Cadbury-cuddler, hunter, doglike


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

Coco: instigator, badness, sweet-smelling-lovey-boy

Wittle: vocal, hair-trigger-temper, needy-and-food-obsessed


OK, sorry about the hyphenating, but I couldn't do it in just 3 words. They are both teriffic, mischevious, spoiled, over-loved..........you get the idea. 

This was a good thread idea!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks! Glad you liked it!

It's fun to learn what other people's cats are like. They have such distinct personalities!!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Fairy Tail*- Tiny, Trepidatious, Twinkletoes

*Taffy*- Passionate, Pouncy, Pouty

*Bailey*- Alphacat, Allknowing, Aristrocratic 

*Cairo*- Wild, Willful, Wonderful


----------



## Robin & Mew (Feb 25, 2005)

*Mew: *Loyal, Loving, Nurturing


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

Muffins: snuggly, adventurous, frisky
Macy: affectionate, touchy, audacious


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

Tux: hallway traffic controller, Crazy, Weirdo!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Cat in three words*

Last night, Partner called Jimmy a 'spoiled little Princeling' :lol: 
Just about sums him up in 3 words :lol: 

seashell


----------



## Alfie (Mar 24, 2005)

Rio - Grumpy Loyal Hunter

Alfie - Lovable Cheeky Rogue

Duchess - Aloof Moaning Minnie

Sooty - Crazy Naughty Psycho

Figaro - Crazy Psycho Rascal

Oliver - Greedy Affectionate Playful


----------

